# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Tο Gigaset Dx600 isdn είναι και τηλεφωνικό κέντρο;

## doki

Η τηλεφωνική συσκευή Gigaset Dx600 isdn, που δέχεται ως 10 MSN αριθμούς, λειτουργεί και σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο;

Κάτι διάβασα εδώ: Λειτουργίες τηλ. κέντρου με σύνδεση ασύρματου ακουστικού DECT

Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε ασύρματα ακουστικά;
Πού τα βρίσκουμε;

----------


## siagris

Μπορείτε να βρείτε στο messina-pbx.gr

----------

